# Warcraft kommt ins Kino: Erste Schauspieler für Verfilmung bekannt



## MaxFalkenstern (5. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Warcraft kommt ins Kino: Erste Schauspieler für Verfilmung bekannt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Warcraft kommt ins Kino: Erste Schauspieler für Verfilmung bekannt


----------



## OutsiderXE (5. Dezember 2013)

Keine überbekannten Stars. Gut so! Die richtig guten Filme erschaffen sich die Stars selbst.
Patton kann ich mir gut als Garona vorstellen.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (5. Dezember 2013)

OutsiderXE schrieb:


> Keine überbekannten Stars. Gut so! Die richtig guten Filme erschaffen sich die Stars selbst.
> Patton kann ich mir gut als Garona vorstellen.


 
Ich habe starke Zweifel daran, dass dieser Film "richtig gut" wird. Aber für eine Videospielverfilmung wäre ja auch schon ein "nicht schlecht" ein respektabler Erfolg.


----------



## gollinho (5. Dezember 2013)

Ich freu mich auf den Film, da ich auf das Können von Duncan Jones vertraue. Der Regisseur hat mit Moon und Source Code zwei ordentliche SciFi-Filme abgeliefert.

Natürlich ist Warcraft ein größeres Franchise und auch ein etwas anders gelagertes Genre, trotzdem denke ich, dass der Film gar nicht mal so schlecht werden könnte.

Auch die Entscheidung, Warcraft wegen Star Wars 7 zu verschieben, halte ich für vernünftig.


----------



## Hasselrot (5. Dezember 2013)

Ben Foster find ich super 

Bin auch der Meinung, dass keine "Weltstars" auftreten sollten. Die würden irgendwie ZU viel Aufmerksamkeit auf sich lenken. Jepp, auf SICH, nicht auf den Film...

Zumal die aufgelisteten Schauspieler ja auch nicht wirklich unbekannt sind (der Klatsch und Tratsch Presse vielleicht... ).

Mal schauen was am Ende bei rauskommt. Duncan Jones' Filme waren bisher weder trashig noch typisch "Hollywood". Sie hatten immer was spezielles an sich. Und das könnte einem Film wie Warcraft (welches allein durch das Gaming-Genre und die Story auch eher "speziell" ist) durchaus gut tun.


----------



## Lukecheater (5. Dezember 2013)

Hasselrot schrieb:


> Zumal die aufgelisteten Schauspieler ja auch nicht wirklich unbekannt sind (der Klatsch und Tratsch Presse vielleicht... ).


 
Gute Nachwuchsspieler erfährt man nicht durch die Klatsch&Tratsch Presse. Da erfährst du eher die banalen Dinge der etablierten und wer was wann und wo gemacht hat.


----------



## Hasselrot (5. Dezember 2013)

Darauf wollte ich hinaus 
Auf News wie "Brangelina jagen Orks" kann man glaub ich gut verzichten


----------



## alu355 (6. Dezember 2013)

"Für den Film gewinnen".
Ähem.
Außer Ben Foster, war der Rest dieser Super Crew wahrscheinlich schwerst heiser, nachdem sie sich vor Glück die Freude aus dem Leib geschrien haben.


----------

